# Post your Survival Knives!



## Urbanprepper666

as a knife enthusiast I have always said a good knife is worth its weight in gold over the years iv had several pocket knives serve me well. by serving me well I mean for very small task such as cutting rope, threads, fishing line, wire, packages ect... 

I am looking to put some serious thought into spending the extra money for a nicer better built knife that can stand up to the abuse that would be in a survival situation in my camping pack I keep several knives my standard rescue knife 4 inch blade with window buster and seat belt cutter, and a inexpensive 6 inch fixed blade as my back up, and a 13 inch inexpensive survival knife. What do you guys use? im looking for something that maintains a nice edge and can put up with abuse of chopping cutting even being used for prying doors cabinets boxes ect....


----------



## tinkerhell

Here's my knife: It's a clone of a Buck knife, and the sheath is a handmade kit from Tandy Leathers.

I also have about half a dozen folding knives that I keep in various places like my jacket, the glovebox, my edc backpack.

My EDC is a multitool that is pushing 30 years old.


----------



## Seneca

My ESEE 5, decked out with mini survival tin and pouch.


----------



## James m

View attachment 11360


----------



## Urbanprepper666

beautiful knives any of you put them to any large task yet? retail price?


----------



## tinkerhell

$15 for knife, $12 for sheath.

Biggest jobs to date: de-barking my walking pole, and removing the lashings from a lean-to shelter.

its been used to cut cake at a scout camp, too.


----------



## James m

Mines a safe queen as they say. No tough use. They range from $60 on amazon to $125 regular retail. It depends on what it comes with, sheath, sharpener, seatbelt cutter or leg strap.
EDC I carry a Gerber keychain multi tool and today a Leatherman kick multi tool.


----------



## tinkerhell

http://images.knifecenter.com/thumb/1500x1500/knifecenter/ontario/images/ONRAT7.jpg

This is my wishlist knife. If I don't buy one, I'll make something similar to this someday.

I've already made one but it was made from mild steel ( don't ever make a knife from mild steel, it was fun but a waste of time)








Edit: oops this is the one that I tried to copy:
http://images.knifecenter.com/thumb/1500x1500/knifecenter/ontario/images/ON7500a.jpg


----------



## PaulS

The best "survival" knife that I have used is an old "Old Timer" folding knife with three blades. Your big knives all look real good on your belt but I want to see you clean an 8" brook trout or a small squirrel with one of those things.


----------



## Slippy

In other words, what PaulS is saying; Diversify Son, Diversify!
The "Trinity of Knives"...my multi-year go to knives.
Thanks for listening.

View attachment 11363


----------



## James m

I have about 20 knives around here. All different. I have to get them together for a group picture someday. Slippy I think I have the one in the middle, it was my dads. It came with a leather case and four blades, two regular knives, a filet knife, and a saw. It was very sharp. Unfortunately I misplaced it.


----------



## Boss Dog

I take my pick from these. ::saber::



Actually, the Seal-Pup on the far left is in my GHB. The rest (that will fit) are in an ammo can most of the time.
I also carry a small folder daily for the small critters. Usually the Kershaw on far left.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> In other words, what PaulS is saying; Diversify Son, Diversify!
> The "Trinity of Knives"...my multi-year go to knives.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> View attachment 11363


was the tip on the middle knife re-profiled?


----------



## James m

Yes the tip on the middle one looks odd.

You're next Mr ka-bar tanto!!

http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-2-1245-1-Black-Tanto-Knife/dp/B000BT1G6W


----------



## hardcore

knifes, axes, machetes, bayonets, kbars , meat cleavers ... I am not short.
just like there is a right tool for the job, same goes for the your survival knife.
I have many to choose from. here is acouple of my machetes


----------



## Sasquatch

All this talk of knives is making want to buy another one. I have a weakness for knives and flashlights.

Here are a few of mine. I have more but didn't feel like gathering them all up. These are my main "go-to" knives.









The two folding Kershaws are my EDC and I love both of them. Use them everyday.

The Seal Pup is on my hiking pack and gets used for everything.

My ESEE always goes camping and backpacking and has been used for cutting cordage, cutting off kindling and killing Grizzlies!

The Kukri has been great for cutting away brush and chopping down small trees.

The Mora is what I usually take fishing.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> was the tip on the middle knife re-profiled?


Yes Sir it was. I've had that Buck knife since the late 1970's early 1980's. Its like a girl in an old country song; I got her, I lost her, I got her back again. Sometime in the early 1990's I busted the tip and re-profiled it. It looks that way today and still does what I need her to do...just like the girl in the song!

PS, I'm not a big knife guy, I've got more than my share but seem to misplace them except for the 3 that I showed earlier, I've got a couple of Gerbers and Kershaws around here somewhere, truck, bags, drawers etc. I wish I was more organized.


----------



## Arklatex

Here are 2 sets that I carry most often.









Set 1: Spyderco PM2, Leatherman Wave, Streamlight Stylus pro, Mora.

Set2: Kershaw leek, Gerber dime, Streamlight micra, Esee Izula.

I have many other blades. But these are the ones I've found work together well for me.

If I'm in a Church clothes I carry a Victorinox or Case.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

The Kukri is my new addition, I've only tested it a couple times on brush around the house after I had it sharpened but it seems to be a good knife. The small hunting knife in the 2nd pic was a christmas present from back in the 90's. It has been my woods companion since and has skinned much game. The swiss army knife is my edc.


----------



## Urbanprepper666

Man everyone has a lot to choose from all great looking knives kinda jealous of some if the older ones ( all mine are fairly new last 5 years or so ) I have to snap a shot or two when I get in from work. 

Sharpening how does everyone sharpen their knives? I recently tried wet stone didn't do much for me


----------



## turbo6

As far as sharpening... I hear lots of good stuff on the Sharpmaker. 

I use a Smith's 3 stone kit which is fine on most sized blades, even larger ones...just nothing huge, the stones aren't that big.


----------



## Seneca

Pocket knife dinnerware for the traveler....by Case.


----------



## Kauboy

Oh boy... Is this turning into a knife collection posting thread?
I have so many pictures to take... :mrgreen:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> In other words, what PaulS is saying; Diversify Son, Diversify!
> The "Trinity of Knives"...my multi-year go to knives.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> View attachment 11363


You can not go wrong with those three right there.
I have several examples of #2 and #3 and beaucoup #1's. One of my Ka-Bars is a WWII survivor.
At this very moment, sitting at my desk at work, I have on my belt a Schrade Uncle Henry Bear Paw folder (US made, old), which is the same as the Buck 110 in Slippy's photo; a cheap Chinese trapper style pocket knife (#1 in the photo) and a knock off Al Mar folder in my pocket.
I do not use/carry my American pocket knives at work, just cheap off shore ones. No sleep lost if damaged or missing in action.
My Schrade is on the belt strictly for self defense, no other use.


----------



## hardcore

some of my cleavers. they are stored sharpened, with blade guard and wrapped in wax paper. ready to be brought into the fight. I got my index finger nicked packing these back up. it had been a couple of years since I checked on them...they passed inspection.


----------



## hardcore

my buck and old hickory collection. I am glad I broke these bucks out... most were in leather sheaths and the brass was turning green. will do the bright work and not store back in there leather sheaths.


----------



## Prepared One

These are my go to knives. More in GHB's. Does not include assorted Hatchets, Axes, and Machetes.


----------



## tango

Hand sharpening knives is a skill that has to be learned.
There are "sharpening tools' that supposedly make it easy.
It still takes time and practice.
I sparpen all my knives on a stone and do touch up as needed (honing), usually on a steel, to maintain the edge.
Time and practice---


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir it was. I've had that Buck knife since the late 1970's early 1980's. Its like a girl in an old country song; I got her, I lost her, I got her back again. Sometime in the early 1990's I busted the tip and re-profiled it. It looks that way today and still does what I need her to do...just like the girl in the song!
> 
> PS, I'm not a big knife guy, I've got more than my share but seem to misplace them except for the 3 that I showed earlier, I've got a couple of Gerbers and Kershaws around here somewhere, truck, bags, drawers etc. I wish I was more organized.


I'm glad that I'm not the only one to do this. I have several folders with re-profiled tips. I love them more than when they were whole.


----------



## topgun

PaulS said:


> The best "survival" knife that I have used is an old "Old Timer" folding knife with three blades. Your big knives all look real good on your belt but I want to see you clean an 8" brook trout or a small squirrel with one of those things.


+1

My fancy, expensive 6" Buck knife sure looks cool and all, but when gutting and skinning deer and turkey and squirrel work needs to be done, I always reach for my little 4' Schrade, and the one with the "zipper" cutter on it.

The big Buck does split the pelvis pretty good though.


----------



## hardcore

my k bars ....1st one on bottom I carried in desert breeze.


----------



## Urbanprepper666

Here are a few of my knives I have lots of pocket knives of a few different styles that's my only skinning knife and a few larger for my chopping ect, looking to add some Gerber and k bars to the set later on. Does anyone have the larger model Gil hibben combat machete? Iv seen good reviews on it.

excuse the picture quality my cell phone camera has a crack in it.


----------



## Kauboy

Not the entire assortment, by any means, but here are my kerambits:








I carry the last 3 regularly as an off-hand option.


----------



## shooter

Here are some of my favorite fix blade knives. Just got the Smith and Wesson one and cant wait to break it in....


----------



## hardcore

I went get some fishing(#30lb spider wire line) and hunting(corn and mineral blocks) supplies at academy today, they had a lot of nice knives on sale..20 bucks could get a nice blade and into the fight. 

if yall short a machete, go check them out. they had a,( look to me as a well made )gerber machete for 19.99. if I wouldn't have spent my funds for the annual week end fishing trip planned , I would have picked it up. may be next month(that is if I don't get into xbows) I should have surplus funds. you can never have enough blades.


----------



## greasemuntney

This is what I got yesterday. I am very pleased with it so far. Makes a great addition to my collection.


----------

